# Re-working the Jacaranda bowl



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because I was successful at reducing the wall thickness of the Jarrah bowl, I was spurred on to try the same with the Jacaranda bowl. There seem to be three reasons why I left the walls so thick:

1...............Lack of experience

2...............Thinking that a bowl only needed a couple of hours to make

3...............Fear of the bowl shattering.

I now have just a little more of #1, so hopefully 2 and 3 will follow.

The finish was Shellac sealer followed by two coats of Danish oil rubbed down with 0000 wire wool with Johnsons wax polish.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok Harry 


1...............Lack of experience, *That's is understandable  doing good!*

2...............Thinking that a bowl only needed a couple of hours to make, *HOW COULD YOU SHAME SHAME SHAME !!!*

3...............Fear of the bowl shattering. *Never in a million years  and even it it did, Have your face gaurd on and your quite safe as there is not a lot to throw or shatter when your down this thin *

I now have just a little more of #1, so hopefully 2 and 3 will follow. *More time you spend on the lathe you will improve 10th fold plus once the videos get there look out Mr Del Stubbs. *

The best thing Glenmore said to you was get a lathe.. top marks to Glenmore 

cheers Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for all that Noel, when I talked about the bowl shattering, I wasn't thinking about it injuring me, rather the foul language that would fill the air, I know that's hard to believe from a gentleman like me, but I do have limits.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

This is why you improve so quickly....you take a previous project out again once you realize it can be improved and think nothing of just going and improving it....that's how masters are made, no doubt. Very nice job....keep it up.....and you'll soon be doing 2 hour bowls with ease and beauty.....

Ed.......

_I now have just a little more of #1, so hopefully 2 and 3 will follow._


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Harry I must say it again. Well done. You did a remarkable job on this bowl. Beautiful.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Now I would say that bowl is a beautiful piece of work. Well done , executed beautifully and a credit to your tenacity and search for your turning betterment. Did you ever think of this Harry? If a bowl is too thick especially in the sidewalls like yours were before you reworked them and you have a normal fear of it shattering, there is another thing you can do while reworking the turning and makes the walls thinner and eases the fear. Rework the outside of the bowl down to the thickness you want. This ads to your experience , lessens your fear, and let me tell you this, the two hour bowl is a thing of the past. I practice doing this on bowls I deem expendable and turn them down so far you can see light through the wood. Not using a laser either. I have one but never used it.good practice. If the bowl breaks, so what, that is why I use pine to practice. Nice work Harry, now you need to get your buddy Glenmore back to turning. Mitch


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Never from you harry *



harrysin said:


> Thanks for all that Noel, when I talked about the bowl shattering, I wasn't thinking about it injuring me, rather the foul language that would fill the air, I know that's hard to believe from a gentleman like me, but I do have limits.


I could never here a bad letter come from your mouth Harry  Anyway if you did I'm sure there would be some one chasing you around the yard with a broom wanting to hit you am I right ? Marline ??  But yes every one has there limits.

Like I said with in no time you will be Del Stubbs mate and turning for the enjoyment it is and showing us here some very creative work you have got me :sold:

cheers mate!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks again guys, you've given me a pleasant inner glow. Your collage Noel is impressive, even the shot of me tends to make it look as if I know what I'm doing, at least it was taken on a day that I had the right gear on, but just look how I'm holding the chisel!
Mitch, it never occurred to me to re-turn the OUTSIDE of the bowls and here is me thinking I was a lateral thinker.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Come on Harry what have I told you,always push the boundaries
Cheers
Pete


----------

